# Just a laugh...



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

No Pic????


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

LOL yeah I'd like to see a pic of that bahahaha


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

yea me too lol


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!

LOVE IT!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry no pics... it was just a comment he made on facebook. I thought it was great and had to share.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

LOL that is funny!


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

What do you get when you cross a porcupine with a turtle?

A slow poke.

That is one of my father-in-laws favorite jokes. I miss him daily.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Actually, I will never forget the one line from the book "Zorba the Greek". He said, " you aren't what you eat, you are what you ***t". Meaning, it's not so much what you take into your body, but what you do with it, manifested in what's left over, that makes you the person you are.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

My dad's favorite joke is - Why are horses such bad dancers? - They have 2 left feet.


----------

